# Is it worth joining NARPS UK?



## Pontcanna Dog Walking

Hiya,

I was just wondering whether anyone on here is a member of Narps UK, and if so is it worth it? It's quite expensive (£149) for annual membership but they do offer a lot of services. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## ruthf

Hi, I've been a member of NarpsUk for about a year now, and as someone who has recently set up a home boarding and day care business I have found it invaluable. As well as receiving quite a few enquiries from new clients though Narps I found their information sheets and business forms excellent to base my own on. I also store all my bookings and client details on a customer database that is available to use (personal and accessible only to me). The other service that I have found great, since it was set up a few months ago, is their members forum - it's great to be able to chat to fellow dog boarders/walkers, we discuss everything from licensing, the best ways to advertise, setting up websites and dealing with clients to recommendations for good walking boots!

Ruth


----------



## Magsayr

Me too! I'm also a member of NarpsUK and they have been a godsend! The joining fee, I didn't think was as expensive as some of the others out there and it really is great value for money. 
The business forms etc that are available to members are brilliant and help to portray a very professional image to your clients. I find that my clients are impressed that I am a member of a professional body such as NarpsUK.
The owner, Marilyn (she has previously been in the dog care business so has lots of first hand experience and knowledge) is brilliant with advice and always responds very quickly to queries.
The forum for members as has already been posted, is fantastic - very positive, helpful and friendly and great for advice and moral support. One of the best forums I have been on.
My advice would be to go for it - you won't regret it.


----------



## nikkiparra

I just joined Narps uk recently and there is a discount code on the site that will give you a 20% discount so its £119.99.
They are really good, forms are great and having the logo on my website and paperwork is very professional also they have given me some great advice on problems I had and wasn't sure how to deal with.
I have recommended them to one of my dog sitting friends at the park too.


----------



## Pontcanna Dog Walking

Thankyou all for your advise, I think I Will go ahead and join. Thanks for the discount too nikkiparra  
They do seem very professional and I think the database is a great idea.


----------



## DogTrainer01

Sorry for bumping this thread back up again however after reading about NARPS on here I decided to have a little look myself. I'm very interested in joining and due to start a dog walking & pet sitting buisiness. 

I was just wondering if anyone could elaborate on why they think its worth joining? I see they have a members forum which offers support and a list of contracts ect. I'm just trying to balance up whether it is worth spending the join fee ect. 

Thank you!


----------



## WarFlyball

Hi,

I have definitely found it worth joining - as others have said the contracts are very useful, the members forum is a great source of support and a way to chat to and give/receive advice from others in the business and also I have had business from being listed on their website as a registered member. I do find that clients find it reassuring when you are a member of NarpsUK as well - you have made the effort to join says that you are in it for the long haul and not a fly by night...

I would definintely join, and will be renewing my membership when the time comes - btw it is considerably cheaper to renew once you are already a member


----------



## waller540

I'm not a member but I've had discussions with the owner and she seems like a great person. By the looks of it what you get for the price of a years membership seems like a bargain.


----------



## Kirbyminder

Hi. I joined a couple of months ago, whilst trying to set up my business. Although I haven't got very far with my business yet (due to unforeseen circumstances), from what I've seen I would recommend NarpsUK. I go off what happens when there is a problem. There was something I wasn't happy with, and Marilyn dealt with it very well. She answers emails at ALL times of the day, and is very supportive. I was dubious about the initial cost too. I am very capable of designing my own forms, but their forms include sensible things that I hadn't thought of. I look forward to getting a lot more out of NarpsUK.


----------



## West London Petsitter

I realise that this is an old thread, but I'd like to add to it. Besides, a lot has probably changed since this thread was started.

I worked for London's largest agencies for many years before deciding to set up on my own at the beginning of the year.

At first, I was hesitant to join NarpsUK as the initial membership fee for the first year seemed quite steep. However, in the short space of time since joining NarpsUK only 2 months ago, I've come to realise just what a great decision it was!

I couldn't anticipate the wealth of invaluable information that would be available to me. Especially to someone starting up a new pet care / dog walking business.
Starting a new business can be quite daunting, but NarpsUK made that whole process just so much easier by providing customisable templates and a wealth of supporting information.
The forum, where like-minded professionals can discuss everything in connection with running a pet care business, is another welcome extension. I have also received my first booking through NarpsUK - all the more reason to renew my membership going forward!

(I am not connected to nor know anyone at or related to NarpsUk - my (re)view is my own).


----------



## Dogs and Walks

Removed by poster


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab

Just seen this thread - is it just me or is it a tad strange that so many brand new members are recommending this organisation...?

Bit suspicious, or maybe I'm just a cynic...


----------



## gordeeto

I have also been wondering whether it was worth joining NARPS but was a bit put off by the cost. However, by the sound of it it is worthwhile. I have just posted a comment regarding the DogWalkingNow site which I have found extremely disappointing, so it's good to see the recommendations for NARPS. Wish I'd found this site sooner.


----------



## Dogs and Walks

Removed by poster


----------



## West London Petsitter

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Just seen this thread - is it just me or is it a tad strange that so many brand new members are recommending this organisation...?
> 
> Bit suspicious, or maybe I'm just a cynic...


For what it's worth, I have nothing to do with NarpsUK other than being a legit paid member. I run my own business (West London Dog Walker and Pet Sitter) and truly found the NarpsUK website and all it has to offer, incredibly useful. My previous posts a few months ago stands.

I find reviews incredibly useful and helpful in this day and age (and as is evident on my own website, encourage people to review my own business). So where possible, I do exactly the same thing in return when I'm happy / unhappy with a product & service.

When I look to do reviews, I google the company or product I'd like to review and choose to do so on independent sites or forums to (hopefully!) make it appear as legit as possible.
Hope that helps ease the cynical worries :thumbup1:


----------



## nina136

Regarding NARPSUK (Dog Walking Business, Pet Sitter & Dog Walker Business, Pet Sitting Insurance | Narps Uk) - before you think of joining this organisation it might be worth reading this article:

Review of National Association of Registered Petsitters

As the article says the lady who owns NARPSUK, a Marilyn Lewis, has merely copied the name from the legitimate company (National Association of Registered Petsitters - National Association of Registered Petsitters) and added the UK to confuse people in thinking they are joining the legitimate company. This is what happened to me.

There are some petsitting forms and templates on the NARPSUK website which can be bought for a fraction of the cost on another website nothing to do with NARPSUK.

Unlike the National Associate of Registered Petsitters (National Association of Registered Petsitters), who represent their members at Local and National government level, NARPSUK do not vet their members in anyway. There is no home visit. On top of their joining fee of £149.99 you have to pay for the CRB check which they can arrange. They charge £65 to do this for you which is outrageous as I arranged my own CRB check for only £20. Also, public liability insurance is not included in their membership (unlike National Associate of Registered Petsitters) and is far more expensive through their website than if you were to arrange yourself.

There is a member forum, but it is merely a tool Marilyn uses to promote her own business. Should you post anything that is critical of NARPSUK then they delete your post and don't allow you to post in their forum again or on their face-book page. It is all about them and making as much profit as they can from the website.

Marilyn is quick to rattle off the benefits of joining NARPUK for both members and people looking for a petsitter. All they are, in fact, is a just a website that lures people into thinking they are a legitimate petsitting association. But, your hard earned money would be better off spent joining the National Associate of Registered Petsitters (National Association of Registered Petsitters).

P.S. I am in no way affiliated with The National Association of Registered Petsitters


----------



## RWD

I agree with Nina136. I have just been banned from Narps forum and facebook page because I disagreed with a bit of advice they gave someone regarding car insurance. infact the advice they gave could cost the person a hefty fine and penalty points. In the email from Marylin she states I am the only one who makes disgruntled comments. Thats because they delete and ban anyone who isnt happy, instead of discussing it with them. There was a price rise recently, I was not disgruntled about the rise, however I complaind at the way they tried to hide the price rise and not tell the members.

They are now, not very professional and only join if you will heap loads of praise onto there over inflated egos.


----------



## Dogs and Walks

RWD said:


> I agree with Nina136. I have just been banned from Narps forum and facebook page because I disagreed with a bit of advice they gave someone regarding car insurance. infact the advice they gave could cost the person a hefty fine and penalty points. In the email from Marylin she states I am the only one who makes disgruntled comments. Thats because they delete and ban anyone who isnt happy, instead of discussing it with them. There was a price rise recently, I was not disgruntled about the rise, however I complaind at the way they tried to hide the price rise and not tell the members.
> 
> They are now, not very professional and only join if you will heap loads of praise onto there over inflated egos.


I can't believe you have been banned  Oh wait yes I can 

I was "made an offer" to leave NARPS(UK) You are the only one who makes disgruntling comments because I was ejected and all my posts removed from their forum within 20 minutes of being shown the door.

Just for the record they were very good with supporting documents, but dare to stray from 100% support and question or make comment on anything that Marilyn doesn't like and agree with and you're OUT.

When joining I was under the impression that they would put business my way. Don't be under any illusions they DO NOT.

No members of the public have ever heard of them and don't care whether you're a member or not.

I went so far as to replace their logo on my website and stationary with my own logo which REALLY annoyed them, but there's absolutely nothing they can do about it


----------



## RWD

I have refused the money back offer to leave now twice, dont want her to think she can buy my silence. And one of the biggest questions new customers asked me, was "what is that narps logo on your posters?"


----------



## Dog Ears

I came across narpsuk when looking for training courses. Narpsuk appear to operate online courses which I disregarded, because I am seeking something more tangible.

Finding nationally recognised/approved courses in dog walking, animal behaviour is far more difficult than it seems - even with the internet. I cannot find anything (NVQ, C&G) at my local colleges or universities, or with the Open University. 

Last week, I emailed Animal Aiders, via their website, about the possibility of animal first aid courses in my area (south or south-east). They have not yet replied.

Perhaps I should start a courses thread on petforums?


----------



## xxJudexx

Dog Ears said:


> I came across narpsuk when looking for training courses. Narpsuk appear to operate online courses which I disregarded, because I am seeking something more tangible.
> 
> Finding nationally recognised/approved courses in dog walking, animal behaviour is far more difficult than it seems - even with the internet. I cannot find anything (NVQ, C&G) at my local colleges or universities, or with the Open University.
> 
> Last week, I emailed Animal Aiders, via their website, about the possibility of animal first aid courses in my area (south or south-east). They have not yet replied.
> 
> Perhaps I should start a courses thread on petforums?


If you are on facebook you could search for dog first aid for professionals. They run canine first aid courses across a lot of the country. And if they don't yet offer one in your area you can find a hall and sell the tickets and they will come to you. I am about to book a course with them. I have 'liked' the page for a while and they seem to be really good.


----------



## spaniel07

xxJudexx said:


> If you are on facebook you could search for dog first aid for professionals. They run canine first aid courses across a lot of the country. And if they don't yet offer one in your area you can find a hall and sell the tickets and they will come to you. I am about to book a course with them. I have 'liked' the page for a while and they seem to be really good.


I ran a course last September had a good turnout of people and made a lot of money for the dog rescue I help.

Jo is very good a good course we learnt lots and unfortunatley had to put a few things into practice!!!


----------



## Making Pawprints

I have also been looking for a course on Dog Walking and Pet Sitting.
I was looking at the NarpsUK course, do you not recommend it then?
I'm not sure which courses are any good and which aren't.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Greyhound Girl

nina136 said:


> Regarding NARPSUK (Dog Walking Business, Pet Sitter & Dog Walker Business, Pet Sitting Insurance | Narps Uk) - before you think of joining this organisation it might be worth reading this article:
> 
> Review of National Association of Registered Petsitters
> 
> As the article says the lady who owns NARPSUK, a Marilyn Lewis, has merely copied the name from the legitimate company (National Association of Registered Petsitters - National Association of Registered Petsitters) and added the UK to confuse people in thinking they are joining the legitimate company. This is what happened to me.
> 
> There are some petsitting forms and templates on the NARPSUK website which can be bought for a fraction of the cost on another website nothing to do with NARPSUK.
> 
> Unlike the National Associate of Registered Petsitters (National Association of Registered Petsitters), who represent their members at Local and National government level, NARPSUK do not vet their members in anyway. There is no home visit. On top of their joining fee of £149.99 you have to pay for the CRB check which they can arrange. They charge £65 to do this for you which is outrageous as I arranged my own CRB check for only £20. Also, public liability insurance is not included in their membership (unlike National Associate of Registered Petsitters) and is far more expensive through their website than if you were to arrange yourself.
> 
> There is a member forum, but it is merely a tool Marilyn uses to promote her own business. Should you post anything that is critical of NARPSUK then they delete your post and don't allow you to post in their forum again or on their face-book page. It is all about them and making as much profit as they can from the website.
> 
> Marilyn is quick to rattle off the benefits of joining NARPUK for both members and people looking for a petsitter. All they are, in fact, is a just a website that lures people into thinking they are a legitimate petsitting association. But, your hard earned money would be better off spent joining the National Associate of Registered Petsitters (National Association of Registered Petsitters).
> 
> P.S. I am in no way affiliated with The National Association of Registered Petsitters


I'm considering joining NARPS to gain access to their forms. What's the other site that you mentioned where forms/contracts can be purchased? Thanks


----------

